# I am curious what feeder items for sub-adult and adult manti



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 8, 2007)

And if you could list the reasons for your favorite I would be very interested in hearing it...


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2007)

I use flies and crickets.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 8, 2007)

My favorite is whatever is abundant. I used to have roaches outside my apartment and I just get them. No going to the store, no ordering, no money involved.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 9, 2007)

ahhh, I hadn't thought about being able to do that in CA...here in Michigan that isn't much of an option in a couple more months.

Lee


----------



## Lientje (Aug 9, 2007)

I use crickets and sometimes I catch a flie for my animals.

It's more fun to see cathing the flie by the mantis


----------

